
Newly released incident reports detail US Navy's 'UFO' encounters - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/13/politics/navy-ufo-incident-reports/index.html
======
clay_the_ripper
Like many of you, I am a skeptic.

But here’s the thing with these videos, like the “tic tac” one. Somebody
somewhere who is smarter than me should be able to say what these things are.
Missile, drone, balloon...these are obviously none of these things, based on
the science of using my eyes and brain. So what the hell are they?

The fact that no one can come up with any plausible answer, makes me think we
have no idea whatsoever what they are.

UFOs indeed.

Anyone care to make a case?

~~~
serf
I like the idea of ground-based laser-generated plasma.

Culminate many ground based lasers and point them all at the same voxel in
space, use your magic methods to create a ball of plasma at that spot with the
lasers[0], move the voxel around as fast as the ground based lasers can track
it for the illusion of instantaneous acceleration and cartesian-coordinate
style movement.

Added benefit : many radars capture artifacts from plasmas, so it'd look like
a bogey to many systems out there.

even cooler : they don't need to be ground-based, just well coordinated. A
bunch of planes, boats, drones or even missiles could be the laser beacons,
too.

Imagine a bunch of missiles lazing what is basically a light-show to spook
people in the air and on the ground as a psy-ops weapon, ignoring the decoy
aspects of a instantaneously created radar-positive bogey.

The idea reminds me of Macross or something similar.

[0]: [https://www.wired.com/2007/05/plasma-laser-
uf/](https://www.wired.com/2007/05/plasma-laser-uf/)

~~~
rapjr9
A Japanese company built a prototype system that can draw 3D objects in mid-
air using UV lasers that excite the air into a plasma where the beams cross:

[http://www.burton-jp.com/en/index.htm](http://www.burton-jp.com/en/index.htm)

I think they can project images about 10-20 feet up in the air (see the demo
videos on the web site). Much longer ranges like kilometers are probably
possible. Very long ranges like drawing in the upper atmosphere would probably
encounter the same problems the Star Wars program did, difficult to hold a
beam together given air turbulence. I've been thinking about using the same
technique to create a TV screen floating in mid air, though it could only be
used outdoors (due to ozone generated). It might also be possible to use
something like this to draw a dome over a yard that keeps insects out.
Probably too dangerous to allow kids near it though, the lasers are fairly
high power and since they are UV the beams can't be seen. It may not even
require lasers, focused beams of high intensity UV light might accomplish the
same thing.

I would think if this was used to create a UFO the UFO would sparkle a lot and
might be fairly transparent, instead of looking like a solid object.

